# What kind of cat do I have?



## viper1b2bb (Mar 8, 2008)

About a year ago I found a kitten hanging around my house, we took him in because he looked hungry and whatnot. Well the vet said he might have some oriental in him, he is an interesting color and pattern, he is orange, with very few stripes which the vet also said was rare for an orange cat, I am wondering if anyone can tell me what type(s) of breeds he might be. I don't plan on breeding him, I am simply curious.

I will post a picture next


-Brian


----------



## viper1b2bb (Mar 8, 2008)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=22177088

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=22177120

here are some pictures of him


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We'd love to see your pictures, however, there's no way to tell what breed your cat is. If you do not have registration papers then it must be considered a Domestic Short Hair (DSH) (I assume it's short haired) as there are too many similarities within the various breeds and mixed breeds to really have any idea. 

I've never heard that an orange striped (mackerel tabby) is rare, we have several of them on the forum.

ETA: You were posting your links while I was typing. Your links lead to a log in page. You can post pics on the photo gallery here, follow the Cat Photos link at the top of the page. Once you upload copy the image tag and put it in your post.


----------



## viper1b2bb (Mar 8, 2008)

yes he is a short hair, im not looking for a specific breed, just what types he could be mixed with, he doesnt have stripes though, which is what the vet said was rare for orange cats,


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't see your pics! It says they are marked private. I probably won't be able to tell you any breeds, I'm just curious and want to see your kitty!


----------



## viper1b2bb (Mar 8, 2008)

how do you add actual pictures to a thread reply?????


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How to post a photo

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818


----------

